# Choosing a snowboard bag for car trips



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hello everyone,
I recently picked up my own board and other gear, and am now looking for a safe way to transport everything. I'm running a Burton Descendant 2016 155 with Medium Malavitas, and was wondering if I should look at 156 or 166 bags. For our group's setup, Id need the bag to be thin to fit in between minivan seats (while allowing a few other thin bags with boards/skis) so I wouldn't put a crazy amount of stuff in there like jackets or boots. Maybe just the board with bindings attached. I have a separate bag for the rest of my gear. 

I was looking at the Burton Space Sack, Burton Board Sack and the High Sierra Sleeve.

Thank you!


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

The High Sierra Sleeve isn't that bad. I got their sleeve/boot bag combo from Amazon

The drawback? The bag opening isn't that big. So, you just need to make sure the bag doesn't catch on the bindings when you put the snowboard in.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Go Burton :embarrased1:


----------



## foobaz (Jan 28, 2015)

I got a Dakine bag last year and I can't complain. I can put my snowboard with bindings, boots and helmet in, with room to spare. It's not a hard (or even padded) bag, but it managed to protect my gear through an airplane trip and back...

One hint: don't get a bag the exact length of your snowboard. A few extra cm will make it more convenient.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Bigger is better........you never know when it might come in handy for disposing of a body. Shit be crazy in those mountain ski towns after midnight............


----------



## RedDev11 (Jan 29, 2016)

I have the Burton Space Sack 166 and it could fit my 157 board comfortably with boots and helmet.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

mojo maestro said:


> Bigger is better........you never know when it might come in handy for disposing of a body. Shit be crazy in those mountain ski towns after midnight............


yup...two petites or couple of midgets or 1 bbw :wink:


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a Burton Board Sack. Size is a 166. My board is 161 and I can fit in there my board with bindings on, boots, pants, helmet, goggles, socks, gloves etc comfortably. The thing I like about it and why I bought it is the fact that its got a bit of padding on the bottom for the base which is nice.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I am not contradicting what is posted above about size, but I picked up a Da Kine 155 CM bag on clearance several years ago and can (barely) fit my 164 board in it, together with boots and other stuff. Kind of surprising.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

deagol said:


> I am not contradicting what is posted above about size, but I picked up a Da Kine 155 CM bag on clearance several years ago and can (barely) fit my 164 board in it, together with boots and other stuff. Kind of surprising.


155 bag and a 164 board might be a problem :wink:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

I have Dakine sleeve and it is nice.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I know, right? I didn't expect it to work, but it does... barely.


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

I have a K2 padded bag and it is nice. 
The padding is not a lot more protection than a simple sac but its better than nothing.
Better to get a little bigger than your board (got 158 for my 155 board and it's quite tight).
Can put board with bindings, boots, jacket/pants and smaller gears (goggles, gloves, etc)


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I have 2 older padded Dakine bags with stout zippers...shoulder types (not roller) that will fit at least a 170cm, two boards with bindings, boots, helmet, floatbag/avy pack and other soft gear....not that I would want to carry it with all the crap. And thus my midget gear valet dude...and when he unpacks it and he can take a nappy in it. Got them at thrift stores for $5 and $10 :grin:.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Alright thank you for all of the tips, I played it safe for now and went with the High Sierra bag since I have a car trip coming up rather soon. But I'll look into the other bags you all recommended for the future, when I will have some time to look at a more expensive and quality bag.

The Burtons and Dakines all look really nice, so it's going to be a hard choice!
@fabiob - I did not know there were 158 bags, guess I will also look into K2. How is the thickness of it? If I could just fit in the board and bindings well.. that's all I need. It will just be going between car seats for now so I wouldn't be opposed to something more fitted.

Thank you!


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

Dakine Lowroller FTW
That is all
:finger1:


----------



## fabiob (Jan 30, 2016)

tacoman50 said:


> @fabiob - I did not know there were 158 bags, guess I will also look into K2. How is the thickness of it? If I could just fit in the board and bindings well.. that's all I need. It will just be going between car seats for now so I wouldn't be opposed to something more fitted.


The padding is quite slim, what is good for its size, but bad for protection. It could be a little thicker. The padded zone is only on the bottom of the bag, protecting the base. The rest is like a sac. It's fitted though and ok to protect on a car trip. I would say it's something between a "improved sleeve". It was just what I was looking for.


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

fabiob said:


> The padding is quite slim, what is good for its size, but bad for protection. It could be a little thicker. The padded zone is only on the bottom of the bag, protecting the base. The rest is like a sac. It's fitted though and ok to protect on a car trip. I would say it's something between a "improved sleeve". It was just what I was looking for.


Alright, the bottom is a good place to pad. And I guess I can use some extra microfiber towels I have laying around to wrap around the edges in that bag to make it perfect. 

Thank you!


----------

